# 1965 GTO Horn doesn't work?



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

I bought a 1965 GTO tripower on a 400 cu engine. The car runs good but the horn doesn't work and the drivers side blinker works but the blinker flasher indicator for the blinkers doesn't work for the driver's side blinker although it does for the passenger side. I wonder if these problems are related? Where do you guys think I should start to troubleshoot the problem??:willy:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, they are all related. They all involve the electrical system. The best place to get started is to get a wiring diagram for your car, and then apply your trouble shooting skills. Electrical work can be a real challenge....if you are a beginner, there is plenty of information on basic automotive electrical systems available on the 'net. But, before you do anything, get a wiring diagram. Also, a fire extinguisher is a good thing to have at ALL times when working on an older car.


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

Horn:

- check the fuse, if OK using a test light, or volt meter make sure you have power at the horn connector, remove connector and have someone activate the horn. If no power, work backwards. Check wire to relay and back to bulk head connector, inner wiring, horn contact in steering column etc.

- If you have power make sure that you have good grounds, horns rely on good grounding at the attachment at the mounting bolt, I used serrated washers between the mount and the frame. 

-If all checks out remove horn and using jumper wire, connect to battery and activate. If still nothing problem is the horn. Sometimes with no use and over time, inner horn contacts corrode and freeze. I have taken the horn and slammed the horn opening on a piece of wood sometimes this will free up the contact. Also spray some WD40 on the pitch adjustment screw and try turning to help loosen up the contacts.


----------



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

*65 gto horn doesn"t work*

Hey thanks for the replies. I would like to test the fuse like you say first. However, I don't know where it is. Is it under the driver's side dash? How would I identify it? Is it like a regular cylindrical fuse?


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

*65 gto horn doesn"t work*

Poocher; not sure what I was thinking but there is no fuse, all other information that I stated earlier still applies. As GeeTee suggested obtain a wiring diagram it will help you understand how the car is wired and will speed up the trouble shooting process. 

Go to pontiacwiring.0catch.com/‎ and scroll down to 65 Tempest, this will give you a good start.


----------



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

*Gto horn doesn"t work*

Thanks, THanks, Thanks for all of your help. You guys are great! PAUL.


----------

